# Vintage Schwinn Bikes



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Post what you got, preferably original and older Schwinns the better.

Pre-1980


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Here is my 1962 Schwinn American Deluxe I picked up yesterday. If anyone is interested in buying it, let me know.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

[attachmentid=346286]

my sons 75 schwinn....

ISCA eastern division champion & ISCA international class champion 2005


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

here is my bike when i bought it all original

and the way it looks now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Nov 11 2005, 05:53 PM~4186486
> *[attachmentid=346286]
> 
> my sons 75 schwinn....
> ...



whats up wit the tralor n wheels? lol


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

oh i see that what is that for how does it work six wheel trailer
damn good eye cutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it looks kinda dumb wit the wagon wheels too


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

the wagon wheels make it able 2 turn


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not mine but here's some


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

here's a few


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin: some pics of my projects


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

NiCe!!! I post some more pics tomorrow of my other stuff


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

heres my 1980 frame


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Nov 11 2005, 04:19 PM~4186964
> *the wagon wheels make it able 2 turn
> *


correct .. we started with 2 center wheels but the weight kept bending the pull bar so we changed to 4 wheels then it didnt turn for shit so had to improvise


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Just picked this one up for my girl. A 1950's Schwinn Hornet in extremely good condition with working lights and horn tank.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 15 2005, 04:47 PM~4212085
> *Just picked this one up for my girl.  A 1950's Schwinn Hornet in extremely good condition with working lights and horn tank.
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: its a beutifil thing :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

link to my schwinn typhoon
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/illustriousj...m/ph//my_photos


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

by the way, im selling that blue frame pretty cheap so hit me up on pm


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 13 2005, 08:13 PM~4198830
> *:biggrin: some pics of my projects
> 
> 
> ...


I want this one! Give me your price.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Schwinn Hornets


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Phantoms


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone collect vintage bikes in here? I'm starting up another collection and would like to get some leads besides the same old eBay stuff. 

thx


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You have already been to the Schwinn forums right?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2005, 10:30 PM~4236899
> *You have already been to the Schwinn forums right?
> *


Most of the one I've been to seem like there is no people posting. Do you happen to have any good links?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the best place I have seen. Im not on there that much anymore but I know you can get stuff the doesnt make it to ebay.

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

This is nice...might make myself a copy.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Almost done with this Schwinn Midget


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

this is schwinn


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2005, 07:06 PM~4198798
> *here's a few
> *


 you selling any of these are they 16 inch if so get back in a personal message


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

yes they are 16" not sure if i'll sell any of them. i'll let you know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have an extra 16" chainguard just like the one on the orange bike?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

no, sorry


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 19 2005, 09:50 PM~4241259
> *yes they are 16" not sure if i'll sell any of them. i'll let you know
> *


YEAH IM LOOOKING FOR 16 INCH FOR MY NEPHEW SO HE CAN RIDE WITH ME SO IF YOU CAN LET ME KNOW SOONER THEN LATER KEWL THANX


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

mine

it is done now


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

gansta


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 19 2005, 02:54 AM~4237728
> *this is schwinn
> *


WHY IS THAT CRANK IN THE WRONG SIDE?IS IT?LOOKS WEIRD BUT NICE BIKE....


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

These are bad ass...1938 Schwinn Aerocycle


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

damn!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Another one of my 16" Schwinns


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2005, 06:58 AM~4278334
> *Another one of my 16" Schwinns
> *


Thats really nice. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I like the front end on this one. A 1941 Hawthrone American;










If anyone on here ever comes across that fork set up, let me know, I'd be interested in buying it.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Holy crap! Look at this collection. I guess some dude that lives close by has them. I'm gonna have to pay him a visit. 


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Who all has lowrider bikes in the Phoenix area?


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

THAT RED BEACH CRUISER LOOKS LIKE PEE WEE HERMANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 1952 Schwinn Streamliner for sale. Let me know if any of you are interested. It's complete with original paint, it's original Schwinn rims and NOS tires.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

thats a nice one.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres my "PEA PICKER"

sorry for blurry pics but they were taken with my cell phone


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt beacuse i need some old ass stuff for my three 50's bikes...


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 11 2005, 10:55 AM~4185984
> *Post what you got, preferably original and older Schwinns the better.
> 
> Pre-1980
> ...


Reviving this thread with my "book end" bike. At the very end of MXCN_ROC's date request is my May,1980 original 20" Schwinn Sting-Ray II.









































































:biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 15 2005, 07:47 PM~4212085
> *Just picked this one up for my girl.  A 1950's Schwinn Hornet in extremely good condition with working lights and horn tank.
> 
> 
> *


I found one in the most hideous condition: RUSTY back half! It's a '54 Schwinn-built B.F. Goodrich Hornet!


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

i have 4 bikes i can show, another 6 that my kids use here at the house and another stack at my moms house........................ ill try to get noe to take pics........... and post them here.......


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

of and 1 baby blu schwinn stingray........ dont know what year...... w/3-spd shifter.....wht walls.....the rear is a wht wall slick......95% original except for the sissy bar........... even the freakin tire tubes say schwinn........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 21 2006, 11:09 PM~6015086
> *      i have 4 bikes i  can show, another 6 that my kids use here at the house and another stack at my moms house........................ ill try to get noe to take pics........... and post them here.......
> *



:dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler in the works! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

not so much original anymore, but damn comfortable to ride...my 52 schwinn hornet "SickBoy".......


----------



## skaggnetti (Aug 16, 2014)

*I like your Schwinn*

For real....
If you ever want to sell it, send me an email. [email protected]

Thanks man,

Paul
Chandler, AZ


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

nice topic.....keep them og


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's my 0G custom cruiser: a '66 Heavy Duti!


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

my 1955 schwinn phantom 24"


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

My 78 5 SPEED deluxe


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> My 78 5 SPEED deluxe


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


>


Looks Like a two wheeled accessories shop..:rofl: Qvo Noah???


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looks Like a two wheeled accessories shop..:rofl: Qvo Noah???


Everything.For sale.lol jk


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Can you post a close up of that plane by the checked mirror, what are they called ?


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

mexhika said:


>


Can you show a close up pic of the head badge?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

lowrod said:


> Here's my 0G custom cruiser: a '66 Heavy Duti!


My 'SIX SIX' is practically a Frankenstein frame w/ 0G '66 fork/stem, '74 handlebar/blk grips, '60 Deluxe tornado rack, '68 heavy duti chainguard/reflected krate pedals, '63 Corvette spring saddle seat/seat post/seat clamp, '61 'S' stamped nut & bolt, '64 kickstand, '54 rack reflector & painted '61 headbadge; repro phantom tank, buzzer horn w/added '64 & hubcaps; aftemarket items: bmx chain, ducktail fenders/braces & 68-spoke Dayton wheels. I wanted to add a '64 front rack but the bolt holes were too small...dam.


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

whatsup guys, im looking for an og springer fork, preferrable already bent, but if its not its ok too. im looking to build a1970s schwinn stingray and want to give it that lowrider look. also any og stingray parts too, i am paypal ready! thanks


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

streetsupraz said:


> Can you show a close up pic of the head badge?


Sure I.change the.badge to a 1958 racer badge


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

67impalaSS said:


> Can you post a close up of that plane by the checked mirror, what are they called ?


 it's just a plane I.found at a swamp meet.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a 1949 SCHWINN Straight bar 4 Sale$500


----------

